# Why does this remind me of FreeBSD...



## roddierod (Nov 24, 2008)

I saw the new 2 liter in the store Sunday and my first thought was "I wonder if the person that did FreeBSD new Logo did this...."
New Logo


----------



## rliegh (Nov 24, 2008)

Doubt it. The new FreeBSD logo is very generic. 

Bring back beasty!


----------



## susanth (Nov 25, 2008)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I saw the new 2 liter in the store Sunday and my first thought was "I wonder if the person that did FreeBSD new Logo did this...."
> New Logo



Sorry;
I find current FreeBSD Logo is Unique and it is more related to Beasty Daemon's Head.


----------



## MartijnAtLico (Nov 25, 2008)

Disregarding the fact that this has nothing to do with the FreeBSD logo; that Pepsi logo is awful, why would they do that?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 25, 2008)

Isn't it the same as the old logo or am I missing something?


----------



## roddierod (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll have to take a picture of the 2 liter, to really see what I'm talking about. They changed their font to what looks like the font used in the freebsd logo and there logo is now a round ball, kind of like the freebsd logo minus the horns with blue and white swashes added. The blue backing on the 2 liter makes it look like the wallpaper with new logo.


----------



## none (Dec 1, 2008)

rliegh said:
			
		

> Bring back beasty!



make it two !

none


----------



## tomh009 (Dec 1, 2008)

I just don't see the similarity to the (unimpressive) Pepsi logo, other than the fact that they are both round ...


----------



## Ico (Dec 1, 2008)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I'll have to take a picture of the 2 liter, to really see what I'm talking about. They changed their font to what looks like the font used in the freebsd logo and there logo is now a round ball, kind of like the freebsd logo minus the horns with blue and white swashes added. The blue backing on the 2 liter makes it look like the wallpaper with new logo.



This one?

http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/pepsi_bottles_large.jpg


----------



## roddierod (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah...the blue one! I tried to get a pic but my wife had thrown the empty away and the store did have any more of those new ones...


----------



## Sylhouette (Dec 3, 2008)

The logo it self does not look like the freebsd logo, but the font looks like the FreeBSD font.
Well nice to see that even pepsi is using some portion of FreeBSD.


----------



## bsddaemon (Dec 3, 2008)

Sylhouette said:
			
		

> Well nice to see that even pepsi is using some portion of FreeBSD.



Or perhaps the FreeBSD logo designer guy doesnt drink Coke


----------



## jsa@ (Dec 23, 2008)

It looks like the logo for Seamonkey...

http://www.seamonkey-project.org/images/seamonkey_logo.gif

Those new designs are horrible.


----------



## Djn (Dec 23, 2008)

On the positive side, it means FreeBSD is slightly ahead of one of the most advertising-focused companies in the world, designwise.


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 29, 2008)

I remember the FreeBSD logo contest. I made a bet with someone that the logo would be some sphere with lighting effects and whatnot. Unfortunately, no money was transferred because we both bet the same thing.

They should have just simplified the Beastie logo and called it a day. And who cares if the logo offends people; it could be used as a way of filtering those people from the userbase.


----------



## MMacD (Sep 1, 2015)

Ico said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/pepsi_bottles_large.jpg



That looks like Obama's campaign logo.  hmmmmm....


----------



## MMacD (Sep 1, 2015)

none said:


> make it two !


three.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 1, 2015)

MMacD You're only 7 years late to the party.


----------



## MMacD (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh well, story of my life   ...I'm either too far in front so that nobody believes me when I tell them what's going to happen, or I embarrass myself by not noticing the cobwebs.

But I do still think the Beastie logo was a great improvement on its successor.


----------

